# Partnerforum antispam-ev.de u.U. nicht erreichbar



## Hippo (30 Juli 2015)

*Beitrag von schara56 im antispam-ev

DF-Nameserver mit Problemen *
Anscheinend haben heute die Nameserver von Domain Factory massive Probleme:




> lookup failed antispam-ev.de
> A temporary error occurred during the lookup. Trying again may succeed.
> 
> lookup failed ns.namespace4you.de
> ...




Das bedeutet wir als Antispam-ev.de leben derzeit aus dem DNS-Cache. Sollte bis Auflauf der Cache-Zeit das DNS nicht wieder funktionieren sind wir wohl offline.


----------

